# Ryan Air Humberside/Doncaster/Leeds Christmas flights to Alicante?



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knew when Ryanair open/release their flights for December from Doncaster/Humberside/Leeds to Alicante?

ta,
R


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

there may not be any..... have a look at the link Gus posted on the alicante airport thread



gus-lopez said:


> *Ryanair slashes budget flights


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> there may not be any..... have a look at the link Gus posted on the alicante airport thread


You could be right. I read this after I posted. Sh*t.


----------

